# NW River Action



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

FishKilla419 said:


> I had a horrible xperience with trebles and skein last weekend.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Hooked a good amount of fish last weekend. Was having trouble keeping them buttoned on skein. Switched to big spawn bags...no problem. Instead of just mouthing the skein like they sometimes do before spitting it. The bags get caught in the teeth....fish on.

Why don't people ever throw bags for salmon anymore? Skein is all the rage, but actually landed more fish on bags under a bobber this past weekend.


----------



## shotgunner (Jan 15, 2003)

Trout King said:


> Instead of just mouthing the skein like they sometimes do before spitting it. The bags *get caught in the teeth*....fish on.


Integrate some Globug yarn into your egg loop / skein.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Flyfisher said:


> Care to elaborate?


Ran out of the gammys I was using last weekend on the Betsie. Pulled some VMC barbarian trebles off my t-stiks and snelled egg loops on.(thinking these fish r in big trouble) Long story short 0-4 on 2 different kinds of trebles. Dug around in my vest and found a #4 that I would normally run 4 steelhead in high water. 2 for 3 in the next hole w/ the 1 gettin away being a break off.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

FishKilla419 said:


> Ran out of the gammys I was using last weekend on the Betsie. Pulled some VMC barbarian trebles off my t-stiks and snelled egg loops on.(thinking these fish r in big trouble) Long story short 0-4 on 2 different kinds of trebles. Dug around in my vest and found a #4 that I would normally run 4 steelhead in high water. 2 for 3 in the next hole w/ the 1 gettin away being a break off.


I don't use a snell, just hook the skein on each of the hook points.


----------

